# Tool Rolls...



## Dirty Al (Sep 9, 2016)

I've got a number (~30) tools like Torx drivers, Allen drivers, etc. I'd like to store in a tool roll so they'd stay in order and be where I could find them.  what do you guys do to contain those pesky little devils?

McMaster-Carr has a few but I'd like some additional choices!

(Examples athttp://www.mcmaster.com/#tool-rolls/=1435in3)


----------



## RHayes (Sep 9, 2016)

Seems like they are too small for a tool roll.  I've got a couple of groups in the plastic cases they came in, but also some in blocks of wood with holes drilled.


----------



## mzayd3 (Sep 9, 2016)

I use leather tool pouches. These Klein ones are nice. 

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/leathernylon-zipper-bags/top-grain-leather-zipper-bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 9, 2016)

my desk drawer (aka toolbox)


----------



## Franko (Sep 9, 2016)

I keep mine in a tool chest drawer.

Nylon pouches, similar to the Klein pouch (or bank bags) are cheap if you buy them from the women's makeup department. They come in sets and in various sizes. Sometimes, they aren't even polka-dotted.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 9, 2016)

If your talking about those bits that fit in a hex driver. I just put them all in an old plastic pill container and keep em in my toolbox drawer.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 9, 2016)

I like these magnetic strips:

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-in-magnetic-tool-holder-61199.html


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2016)

i used to use tool rolls, but the problem for me was tey got too big unless you staggered the screwdrivers, end for end, to roll up nice.
i use a Craftsman pegboard plastic organizer dooddad at the home shop- one with a hole bunch screwdriver holes and hammer slots etc about $30.
it sits above the bench on a pegboard- it works great and everything is in reach

the small 1/4" hex drive inserts are housed in a plastic fishing tackle type clear boxes- Flambeau used to make some really tough clear plastic trays too


----------



## 63redtudor (Sep 11, 2016)

Craftsman and Husky (Home Depot brand) both have them. The best I have though are some that my wife made me. The only thing I need to do now is mark them so that I know whats what.


----------



## David S (Sep 11, 2016)

63redtudor said:


> Craftsman and Husky (Home Depot brand) both have them. The best I have though are some that my wife made me. The only thing I need to do now is mark them so that I know whats what.



My wife used to be the designated sewer, but when I got our boat and needed to repair canvas and replace side curtains, I got a heavy duty sewing machine.  Now I  am the designated sewer.
It doesn't take much to fabricate your own tool rolls from light canvas or some denim from worn out jeans.
Go for it.

David


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 26, 2018)

I take a block of wood and drill holes in it like a drill index.


----------



## aliva (Jun 26, 2018)

Tool rolls are good if you have deep drawers. Otherwise I find them a pain. Use plastic container from the dollar store. Their flat and store much easier


----------



## dlane (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m needing a sewing machine


----------



## royesses (Jun 26, 2018)

Usually find them here:
https://www.harryepstein.com/

If you don't find what you want try calling them. Great guys, very helpful and honest.

Roy


----------

